# Aktualisieren



## Anfänger0815 (10. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier bei Euch an der richtigen Stelle poste, aber ich fange gerade an Applets mit Java zu schreiben und ich habe ein Problem. Wenn ich meinen Quellcode ändere und neu compiliere und dann die Klassendatei mit dem Browser öffne, dann wird es nicht aktualisiert. Nur wenn ich das java-File in einen anderen Ordner verschiebe und dort compliliere, dann kann ich mir das aktuelle Ergebnis ansehen. Woran liegt das? Wahrscheinlich ist die Antwort so simpel, das es peinlich ist zu fragen.   

Anfänger


----------



## foobar (10. Sep 2004)

Vielleicht ist das ein Cachingproblem deines Browsers. Was für einen Browser benutzt du denn? Wie aktualisierst du das Applet? Was passiert, wenn du den Browser schließt und die Seite danach neu lädst?


----------



## Sky (10. Sep 2004)

Hi,

ich kenne das Problem auch. Wenn Du alle Instanzen deines Browsers (beim mir IE6 -> muss ich beruflich nehmen) zu machst und neu startest, dann sollte es gehen


----------



## Anfänger0815 (10. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Hilfe. Es ist auch bei mir der IE6. Ich habe es so versucht, wie sky80 gesagt hat, und so funktioniert es.
Gibt es aber nicht etwas was man in der Konfiguration ändern kann, damit das Applet nach drücken des Refresh-Buttons neu geladen wird? Das auf und zu machen nervt nämlich ein wenig.
Aber es ist auf jeden Fall besser, als jedesmal einen neue Ordner anlegen und alles dahin verschieben zu müssen.

Anfänger


----------



## Grizzly (10. Sep 2004)

Anfänger0815 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> danke für Eure Hilfe. Es ist auch bei mir der IE6. Ich habe es so versucht, wie sky80 gesagt hat, und so funktioniert es.
> Gibt es aber nicht etwas was man in der Konfiguration ändern kann, damit das Applet nach drücken des Refresh-Buttons neu geladen wird? Das auf und zu machen nervt nämlich ein wenig.
> ...



Normalerweise sollte das aber mit einem Refresh funktionieren. Drücke gleichzeitig die Shift-Taste, wenn Du den Refresh-Buttons drückst. Dann sollte der Browser das Applet auf jeden Fall neu laden.


----------



## foobar (10. Sep 2004)

Versuch mal die Seite erneut übder die Addressleiste aufzurufen. Ansonsten www.mozilla.org ;-)


----------

